# Good tank mates for frontosas



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Good tank mates for frontosas .


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

other frontosas  

seiriouly though, i like a group of multi. cats, some neolamp. leulupi. i perfer frontosas mainly to themselves.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

compressiceps and calvus


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, that yellow comp is impressive. I think those would make a great contrast to the darker fronts.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I consider Fronts are good tankmates for everything else. I have Red Empress, Peacocks, Electrical blues, Calvus, Compresscipes, Buchardis, Leleupies, cats, Blue Dolphins, Tropheus all live together with Fronts without any problem.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ya man theres lots of cool comps out there check these out
















heres a firefin









i love comps


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

yea, i have a wild breeding pair of thoose yellow comps. stunning. expensive and slow growing. expect to pay 50$ plus for 3 inchers.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> yea, i have a wild breeding pair of thoose yellow comps. stunning. expensive and slow growing. expect to pay 50$ plus for 3 inchers.


nice, you should post pics of your setups
i kinda like slow growing thing it means if i ever get fry and grow them out i shouldnt have a problem getting rid of them
id like to get a breeding pair of those firefins one day


----------

